# IS the Altima inside anything like a Stanza?



## kanaida (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm looking for a hayes book for my 1990 Nissan Stanza GXE but if the altima one is similar enough i guess it will do since i cant find it in the store and i dont want to order it over the net cause i need it now.. asap.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

kanaida said:


> I'm looking for a hayes book for my 1990 Nissan Stanza GXE but if the altima one is similar enough i guess it will do since i cant find it in the store and i dont want to order it over the net cause i need it now.. asap.



altima is similiar but a few years off.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Your 90 U12 Stanza is quite abit different than the U13 Altima.
The engine is a KA24E in yours and the Altima has the twin cam KA24DE.
The trans, electronics, dash, brakes, and even physical dimensions are different. I would check with the larger parts stores to get the correct service manual. You may just order it and wait a few days to get it. 

Troy


----------

